
European stock exchanges down because of hard drives broken by sound - velmu
https://metropolitan.fi/entry/nasdaq-operated-stock-exchanges-in-europe-halted-by-fire-extinguisher-sound-that-broke-server-hard-drives
======
TheAdamist
Something is weird about the translation, it talks about the sound of the fire
alarm system destroying hard drives, but then includes this quote:

"The cause of the hardware failures is because of the fire extinguishing
system that uses an explosion to consume all available oxygen."

Did Michael Bay invent this fire extinguishing system? Seems like a not so
helpful way to put out a fire.

~~~
scottie_m
That is how oil well fires can be extinguished actually, but it’s hard to
imagine this being an option in a building. More likely this is a form of
Halon system, using displacement rather than shockwaves and consumption of
free oxygen

